# [DUP] Pimp my Bash-Prompt

## Giuly

Hallo,

ich hab irgenwo mal ein Programm gesehen, welches die Anzeige àla "giuly@Campi64 ~ $" aufmotzt. Kennt jemand sowas?

MfG Giuly

----------

## Lenz

Programm kenne ich nicht, kenne nur den händischen Weg per profile/bashrc.  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Das ist eine Variable der Bash "PS1"  :Very Happy: 

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-tip-prompt/

Die Variable kannst du Global in der /etc/profile ändern, oder in der ".bashrc" (bei letzterm bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher).

Ich bin mir sicher dass im Gentoo-Wiki mal ein einfacheres und schöneres HowTo war, aber ich finde es nicht mehr.

Ansonsten wir das Thema garantiert in jedem guten Linux-Buch behandelt, die haben nämlich Pflichtweise mind. 2 Kapitel alleine für die Bash  :Wink: 

Ich finde ja das "Theme" für Root passt unter Gentoo perfekt zu meinem ThinkPad  :Very Happy: 

<edit> Japp, für den User ist es die ".bashrc"

----------

## rojaro

emerge bashish

----------

## Earthwings

Das Thema wurde schon in mehreren Threads behandelt, bitte dort weiterdiskutieren.

bash prompt

Farbe in die Bash

Frage zur bash PS1 Umgebungsvariable

Prompt in Bash/Konsole

----------

